# Karajan 1960s DG boxset



## Charlie Mac (May 23, 2015)

Does anyone here have this boxset? I've some questions about it I'd really like to ask.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Which one? There are many!


----------



## Charlie Mac (May 23, 2015)

There's only one that I know of.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...ue&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_9&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Herbert-von-Karajan-Complete-1960s/dp/B007IQWQ88


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Did you check out the Universal / DG website, they often have more information then web shops.

Erratum: will this be off any help?

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=0028947900559


----------



## McIntoshGeek (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello --

Yes, i have this boxed set. I purchased it in January, 2013. I think it's really excellent. The remastered sound is very good and HvK is, well, HvK. I am especially fond of his Sibelius and Strauss in this set, but really, I have enjoyed almost everything here. 

Dave


----------

